# Need for Speed Undercover Deautorisieren



## Own3r (31. März 2010)

Als ich gerade versucht habe, mit dem EA Deauthorize Programm NFS Undercover zu deautorisieren, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass keine zu deaktivierende Lizens verfügbar sei! Aber ich habe NFS Undercover doch installiert. Das EA Deautorisationtool zeigt auch an, dass eine Lizenz benutzt wird.
Wie kann ich jetzt NFS Undercover deautorisieren?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. März 2010)

vielleicht hilfst
EA Game Authorization Management Tool


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2010)

Alles schon probiert, hat nichts gebracht. Ist jetzt aber auch egal, da ich heute auf Win7 gewechselt habe


----------

